# MKV Air Line Routing



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

How and where are you guys routing the lines into the trunk?

I currently have them routed under the car behind the plastic shield for the fronts. both fronts and rears are routed to the spare well rubber grommet pieces...

Are there are ways to route it inside the car from the under side?


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

in for an answer. will be running lines myself in a month or so. i was thinking to take off the plastic underbelly and then zip tie-ing them to existing brake/fuel lines that run to the back of the car


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

mines routed all outside of the car... similar to what you discribed. works out well for me :thumbup: AFAIK routing them outside saves a few headaches if u spring a leak or do maint on the lines... :beer::beer: 

They come out the trunk just behind the rear seats... theres a nice area to run them.


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

i have them run through the hole in the spare tire well. and for the rears they are ran into the LCA's the fronts are ziptied to the fuel/brake lines.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Are you guys trimming your fender liners? got pics of how they look?


----------



## bradley01 (Feb 24, 2012)

thank youhttp://www.******************


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

itzkv said:


> Are you guys trimming your fender liners? got pics of how they look?


we *removed the plastic liner when we pulled fronts, fenders are 1/2" wider :thumbup: but when they're ran down the fuel lines they just come up out of there next to the subframe...


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

How do you drill in the trunk area? Is there any danger of hitting gas tank or anything? Drill from inside or from underside? I need to drill by the spare tire, not in the recess but on the shelf towards the front of car. passenger side.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

swfloridamk6 said:


> How do you drill in the trunk area? Is there any danger of hitting gas tank or anything? Drill from inside or from underside? I need to drill by the spare tire, not in the recess but on the shelf towards the front of car. passenger side.


Be very careful with this, it's difficult to dill from the underside. you can drill from the inside but it is very possible to drill into the gas tank.


----------



## MrKevkevL (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone have pics? I'm trying to get an idea and also wanna try installing them myself :laugh:


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...V-air-line-(into-hatch)-while-retaining-spare


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Doc42 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...V-air-line-(into-hatch)-while-retaining-spare


that is only the trunk. this thread is more of a general air line routing.


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

oh i used this http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3489001/page7


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know if this will work for everybody here or even on MKV as I drive a 20th. But here is a tip from what I've learned to keep my fronts and rears at an even PSI on each side.

I Redid my lines from my tank to my Airlift manifolds last night. It used to be 3/8" lines to each manifold one out of each 1/2" port.

I took one 3/8" port out and closed it off. For the other I removed it as well and ran a check valve to keep air pressure from leaking back to tank. From the check valve I ran a 3/8" male threaded tee with one 1/4" PTC running to each manifold.

Before I did this my PSI level in each bag used to be extremely uneven. I'm talking 45 on left rear, 25 on right and 33 front left, 38 front right. With this method now both sides are completely even and no air escapes back into the tank.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Anybody here install e-level? The wire plug in terminals are pretty big for each one. Unless you cut the wire(I assume no), you have a pretty big hole through the body...?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Anybody here install e-level? The wire plug in terminals are pretty big for each one. Unless you cut the wire(I assume no), you have a pretty big hole through the body...?


For elevel, drill a 3/8" hole throw the proper size grommet in, forget which it is right now, slice open the casing an snip the wires. I stagger my snips so I dont get a bump in the wires. Solder back together and shrink wrap. Cut the wires in a way that your solder joints will be inside the car.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

OVRWRKD said:


> I stagger my snips so I dont get a bump in the wires. Solder back together and shrink wrap. Cut the wires in a way that your solder joints will be inside the car.


Yes. Yes. Yes.

Front height sensor (Audi A3, but should be the same):










I didn't have to modify the fender liner at all except a small notch where the height sensor plugs in. The air line and height sensor wire follow a path from the bag, down towards the rear of the car and then in towards the centerline near the tie rod. The bend towards the back on the inside of the subframe mount and from there head pretty much straight back. You should have unused fuel line clips already on the car, eliminating the need to zip tie the air lines up in place (just clip them in). They come into the hatch here:










Rear air line (the notch I found out afterwards is unnecessary):










If you continue the air line straight from where it goes out of sight, it passes through the wheel well at that intersection.

This routing works for me because my VU4 is mounted here:










(Right underneath the latch for the hatch)

Hope that helps some of you out.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. Makes sense. I was hoping to not cut brand new wiring harness. I guess you can remove some if the slack then too.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

I want to run my lines through bulkheads around the spare tire(not in the recess(keeping spare) rather trunk floor) towards the passenger side. see pic. 

Anything obstructing underneath? MK6, but thinks its same as MK5.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, I also meant to add that there is a tool called a drill stop which you guys should probably be using when drilling through the floor. 










They come in all sizes and prevent you from drilling any deeper than you want. :thumbup:


----------

